# Where can I use my laser card on line?



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

Hi guys

I got an AIB Maestro (laser and atm) card a couple of weeks ago and still haven't used it! I want to buy something on-line with it ...but apart from Aer Lingus and Ryanair, I'm not sure of any sites where I can use it.

Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> I want to buy something on-line with it ...but apart from Aer Lingus and Ryanair, I'm not sure of any sites where I can use it.



What do you want to buy? I generally select the thing that I want to buy first and then look at what the payment options are rather than the other way around. I've used Laser online for various payments (_CD-WOW_, _Luas _smart card, _eircom _phone bill, UTV Clicksilver/Talk bills, etc.) for what it's worth.


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

I can see where you are coming from Clubman, but I just want to actually go through the process of purchasing something on-line as it is not something I have ever done before!

I was probably thinking along the lines of jewellery, make-up etc...

Thanks

Noor


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

If it's an academic exercise you can buy some _CDs _on _CD-WOW_ and have them delivered to me if you want!


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2005)

Hows the budget going now , Noor? sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

I nearly couldn't resist either but I did.


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If it's an academic exercise you can buy some _CDs _on _CD-WOW_ and have them delivered to me if you want!


 
I like your style Clubman, but I don't think that will be happening any day soon 

I was thinking more along the lines of getting a piece of costume jewellery for about €80 - €100. My Uncle brought me back a gorgeous malachite necklace from Jaipur in India and I would like to get a bracelet that would match it.


----------



## stobear (7 Apr 2005)

Get the latest and greatest Westlife CD and other such manufactured _music_(?) sent to Mr Clubman, I am sure he will enjoy.............


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Hows the budget going now , Noor? sorry, couldn't resist!


 
Hiya Vanilla 

Budget is actually going relatively okay. I have €700 in various bonds (prize bonds and savings bonds), my SSIA is now maxed and I have €1,100 in my current account (which is a very unusual state of affairs for me!)

All in all, I feel a little bit proud that I have managed to reform myself!


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2005)

Well done!  Now don't let it burn a hole in your pocket!


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

Haha  I actually seem to have lost all desire to spend money, very strange 
Although I would love to find an on-line jewellery site where I could purchase with laser .......


----------



## sinead76 (7 Apr 2005)

Buy4now might accept laser, AFAIK only irish sites can.  Wowwoman sells makeup, skincare and perfume (still necessities when you're a budgeteer!) and are a sister site of cdwow so may accept laser and possibly perfumeireland?


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the tips Sinead, I'll give them a try


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH...........I'm so mad! Went onto the wowwoman site as recommended by Sinead, and found a really nice piece of jewellery. The site says it takes laser but when I keyed in my card details it said that it does not accept my kind of card. So much for the "brilliant" Maestro card then .......


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

_Maestro _and _Laser _are not the same. Are you sure that your card is actually a _Laser _card, possibly combined with _Maestro _and _ATM _etc.? For example, does it include a Laser logo? My problem with some sites and _Laser _these days is that they look for the three (?) digit verification code from the signature strip on the back but my current card (due to expire and be replaced soon) doesn't have one so I'm usually forced to use my credit card instead.


----------



## Noor77 (7 Apr 2005)

Hi Clubman

It has both a Laser and Maestro symbol, maybe I'm just not destined to buy anything!

Noor


----------



## Unregistered (7 Apr 2005)

Just wondering what the benefits of a maestro symbol is???


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

_Cirrus/Maestro_ allow _ATM _transactions, in particular cash withdrawals, while abroad. See [broken link removed] for some info - check with you own bank for details of their charges. Note that _Laser _[broken link removed]. In the € zone the same charges for such _ATM_ transactions apply as at home. Outside the € zone additional charges apply. In some cases preloading a credit card and making cash withdrawals (not advances!) can work out a cheaper way to access cash while travelling.


----------



## Moneypit (7 Apr 2005)

Clubman, there is a way around that request for your 3 digit security code at the back of Laser - I did it before and I'm sure it's something simple like putting in 000 or 999, the banks are aware that this is posing a slight problem so they too should be able to let you know what code to put in so you can process your order.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the tip _Moneypit _- it wasn't a showstopper for me and I was generally happy enough to use the CC instead.


----------



## sinead76 (7 Apr 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH...........I'm so mad! Went onto the wowwoman site as recommended by Sinead, and found a really nice piece of jewellery. The site says it takes laser but when I keyed in my card details it said that it does not accept my kind of card. So much for the "brilliant" Maestro card then .......


 
I'm taking no responsibility whatsoever for ruining your new budget lifestyle!  Me I use a credit card myself, but I always clear it at the end of the month so just get 56 days free credit NOT that I'm recommending credit cards!  I make myself pay in full, usually about €200-300 a month but its a pain cos I'd prefer to keep the money to myself!


----------



## Noor77 (11 Apr 2005)

sinead76 said:
			
		

> I'm taking no responsibility whatsoever for ruining your new budget lifestyle!


 
You haven't ruined anything Sinead 
I tried again on Wowwoman today - keying in '000' for the security code...but no joy!!!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2005)

Think of all the money you're saving!


----------



## Noor77 (11 Apr 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Think of all the money you're saving!


 
I'd rather the nice necklace I saw!!!! 

Boohoo


----------

